# Two Emiratis Arrested For Racing Lamborghinis



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In London....



> The men, who are due to appear in court again on October 12, are said to have walked away from the pile-up, telling a passer-by: 'It's all right, we'll pay for the damage.'


Here

Bless 'em eh?


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

you can lead a horse to water but you cant make em drink!


----------



## work824 (Aug 4, 2010)

Life is too short. It can be made shorter by speed racing. But after all it's young blood which bold and furious. So enjoy and have some fun with the big boy's toys. I love speed.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

So what will happen to them in the court system there? Will they be jailed for not having all the proper documentation(insurance) and then deported and never allowed back in the UK?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

work824 said:


> Life is too short. It can be made shorter by speed racing. But after all it's young blood which bold and furious. So enjoy and have some fun with the big boy's toys. I love speed.


I really hope you're being sarcastic because what I'm getting from your post is, "Life is short but I love speed so I don't really care if I die young as a consequence because at least I'll die happy and doing what I love!" 

And quite honestly, they're 28 and 35 years old....hardly young blood in my opinion! Just a dangerous mix of stupidity and arrogance!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I really hope you're being sarcastic because what I'm getting from your post is, "Life is short but I love speed so I don't really care if I die young as a consequence because at least I'll die happy and doing what I love!"
> 
> And quite honestly, they're 28 and 35 years old....hardly young blood in my opinion! Just a dangerous mix of stupidity and arrogance!




He was being saractic, but work 824 meant it......


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> He was being saractic, but work 824 meant it......


Yes, my question was for Work824. I quoted him in my post. 
It just astounds me that people think that they are indestructible and can actually walk away from a car crash unharmed. All this talk about how much they love speed is just them being ignorant in my opinion.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i can't stand speeders... really dumb... just gotta look at that crash of 6 cars on Al Sufouh Road by Media City about a week ago. one dumb speeder who was barely injured cause the destruction of 6 cars, killed 1 woman and sent about 8 in critical condition to the hospital..

there are other ways to galvanise your 'youth' (at 35....) i'm 23 and feel no need to drive 160 kph


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> yeah i can't stand speeders... really dumb... just gotta look at that crash of 6 cars on Al Sufouh Road by Media City about a week ago. one dumb speeder who was barely injured cause the destruction of 6 cars, killed 1 woman and sent about 8 in critical condition to the hospital..
> 
> there are other ways to galvanise your 'youth' (at 35....) i'm 23 and feel no need to drive 160 kph


You're 23??!!!  You're definitely the youngest member here!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

work824 said:


> It's young blood and newly acquired wealth. No harm in having a taste of it. Hey life is too short and the main idea is to enjoy it.


28 and 35 is not that young and certainly old enough to know better. Their behaviour is irresponsible and could have harmed others.

IronHorse - I suspect our legal system will be as useless as ever and let them off with a fine. 


I'd love to see the arrogant fools taught a proper lesson...
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I love racing like the next person but in public, where you can harm others, is just irresponsible in the worse regard. You could kill someone elses child, brother, sister, mother, father, etc. A few years in jail will hopefully be in their future!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

On a similar vein

Playboy Arabs turn London into £50m supercar capital | The Sun |Motors

However, click on the pics, and the Rolls has Saudi plates, the Black SLR Kuwaiti, the other 3 none (on the front).

So why say UAE?

The sun hates Dubai- I wonder why!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> On a similar vein
> 
> Playboy Arabs turn London into £50m supercar capital | The Sun |Motors
> 
> ...



Probably because they'll attract more readers by saying "Dubai" rather than "Doha". Where on earth do these guys get the money to be able to afford these cars and lifestyles?
I once booked an entire family in Paris for 3 whole months at Eur 500 a night! And it wasn't just one room!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

work824 said:


> Life is too short. It can be made shorter by speed racing. But after all it's young blood which bold and furious. So enjoy and have some fun with the big boy's toys. I love speed.


What a stupid point of view. What about the residents who are being plagued by these idiots? What about the danger to innocent people in the event of crash?
If they want to speed and put their own lives at risk let them go to a disused airfield and kill themselves.


----------

